# Miller Field Aire Update



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

I have just spent an enjoyable but very blustery 3 nights on the Miller Field Aire at Ambleside in the Lake District. The owner (Graham) informed me he is having 40 tons of hard core delivered over the next couple of weeks to improve his hard standing capabilities for the Winter as the aire is open all year. He is also updating the 'Elsan' facility.
For information :- Miller Field Aire, Rothey Road, Ambleside, Cumbria,
LA22 0EE
Graham's phone number is 07708 310986
Reservations can be made
Discounts for MCC Members - I paid £7 a night - fantastic as the field is within 2 minutes of the centre of Ambleside with lots of Shops,Pubs and Restaurants.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for this. Didn't know there was one there. Does it have hook up and water etc?


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Steph - No hook ups - but fresh water etc.
Because of the status of being in 'National Park' it is unlikely to get permission for EHU's.
Just use your batteries/solar panels


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Steph said:


> Thanks for this. Didn't know there was one there. Does it have hook up and water etc?


Hi steph
Normal price is £10 for any size unit
You give Graham, either a call or email to get the gate code
We did not see Graham this time, but you just stick your money in the Honesty box
We where there 2 weeks ago and the Elsan point is usable but still work in progress
As Dave has stated the location of this site is A1

Alan H


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahem,

This one isn't in our database yet, any volunteers from those who have stayed there would be appreciated....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the entry DC. :thumbup:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=6001

Pete


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Well the weather up here is dread full, but we returned to Miller Field Aire to this site (see Photo)

70 tonne's of the finest stone being laid onto the site,
We parked up out of the way and nipped into Ambleside to do some shopping.
On our return the gravel was laid and we are now parked up high and dry   

Well done Graham

Alan H


----------

